# Abschneiden ....



## Digicat (28. März 2009)

Servus Gartenfreunde

Soll/kann ich den __ Lerchensporn abschneiden ?

   

Ich denke ich das ruhig tun.

Bonusmaterial:
Der __ Huflattich blüht schon


----------



## karsten. (28. März 2009)

*AW: Abschneiden ....*

Ab  schneiden !




Bonusmaterial


----------



## Digicat (28. März 2009)

*AW: Abschneiden ....*

Danke 

Dein Bonusmaterial ist aber nicht von jetzt  oder warst du bei Stefan in Frankreich


----------



## karsten. (28. März 2009)

*AW: Abschneiden ....*

"isch abe doch gar kein"en ..Teich" 






















mehr


----------



## Digicat (28. März 2009)

*AW: Abschneiden ....*

Upps, :sorry

Habe ich gaaaanz vergessen 

Wenn es Dir ein Trost ist, ich habe im Moment auch keinen und so wie es ausschaut, wird des Heuer auch nichts werden 
Ach, das liebe Geld :evil

Aber schauen mer mal


----------



## Digicat (28. März 2009)

*AW: Abschneiden ....*

Habe da noch eine Frage zum abschneiden:

Dieser Kreuzblättrige Wolfsmilch hat der Winter arg zugesetzt.

   

Wird dieses noch was  oder doch abschneiden 

Hier wußte ich noch nicht was das für eine Pflanze ist. Am 27.06.08 war sie noch etwas kleiner 

Bonusmaterial:
Diesen Siebenpunkt-Marienkäfer habe ich heute entdeckt

     

Einen __ Zitronenfalter habe ich auch schon umher flattern gesehen.
Hurra, ich glaub der Frühling hat jetzt wirklich Einzug gehalten


----------



## elkop (28. März 2009)

*AW: Abschneiden ....*

ich war heute (föhniges wetter, 15 grad plus) bei meiner kleinen pfütze. gefroren und mit schnee bedeckt, nur am rand ein kleines stückchen offen. es ist zum
gruß elke


----------



## Digicat (28. März 2009)

*AW: Abschneiden ....*

Servus Elke

Ich schicke Dir den Frühling vorbei 

Aber wie in diesem Thema (Beitrag #23) gezeigt und geschrieben, auch bei uns sind die Teich noch mit einer Eisschicht bedeckt.


----------



## elkop (29. März 2009)

*AW: Abschneiden ....*


----------

